# Interested in Beekeeping



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Welcome Bonsai!

Here's the best place to start;

http://beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=275

We'll be waiting for your post telling us how you're hooked later!!


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

*AL help for new beekeepers*

Welcome Bonsai! 

Hope you love it as much as I do. Started last year with one hive. Ended up with 3 more and have purchsed 5 more colonies for this spring.

Here is something that should help you out. The link below is to the home page of the AL Beekeepers Assoc. You will find the officers of this organization. I urge you to contact the closest one where you reside. That person can hook you up with the closet beekeepers club and a mentor.

http://www.k4vb.com/ABA only.htm

The next link is a form to join the AL Beekeepers Association. I urge you to also join them as that will aid their cause to keep beekeepers (like yourself) informed and aid you in starting your hobby!

*Alabama Beekeepers Association *

*Alabama* *Beekeepers* *Association* Date Received_____ c/o Bonnie L. Funderburg, Sect/Treasurer Amount _____ 1260 Easley Bridge Rd.

*alabamabeekeepers*.com/documents/Membership%20Form.doc
To get this info and there is much more, I did a search on Alabama Beekeepers Association. Other links are also shown for local/regional beekeepers associations in AL.

Hope this helps! :thumbsup:

Mods, perhaps it would be a good idea, to have links like these available for all of the the US states at the welcome site for new beek as a sticky.

What do you think? It would get all newbies a chance to get contacts ASAP. :scratch:


----------



## RonSarge (Feb 24, 2009)

*Greetings from Maine!*

Hi, I'm Ron and I am just getting started on "BeeSource." I started with bees a year ago with two hives and I'm having a ball. I hope to add 4 hives this year, two packages and two nucs. I'm looking forward to learning alot on the Beekeeping Forums!


----------



## jack Jones (Mar 3, 2009)

I am also located in central al. have spent many years keeping bees and will be glad to help anyway I can. Send me an e-mail including your phone # and we will discuss getting you started. Lots of luck


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Also get one of the beginner books. beekeeping for dummies, & the backyard beekeeper are a couple of good choices.

I don't know if anyone mentioned joining a local club can really help also.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Welcome, from a fellow Alabamian. Your gonna love it here. I know I do.  Started last year with a Russian Nuc. Now have eleven hives. Russian, Carnolian, Italian, Caucasion, and Feral a real melting pot. If your ever heading to the south central part of the state pm me and drop by.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Welcome Bonsai...jump in and get active in beekeeping. I think you will really enjoy it. The folks on this site are great too. Good luck!


----------

